# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Ways of expressing 'must' and 'need'.

## brett

Comment est-ce qu'on dit "I have to go"?
Je suis familier avec  "J'ai besoin d'aller" ou "je dois partir". 
Comment est-ce qu'on dit "I need something"?
Je suis familier avec  "j'ai besoin de quelque chose" ou 
"Je dois avoir quelque chose". 
Aussi, je ne suis pas certain de comment utiliser "il faut..." pour ces sentiments.Et, ni par d'autres utilisations aussi. 
Le raison je le demande, est parce qu'aux films francais, je n'entend pas ces phrases quand que le tranduire anglais a dit "I need/must..".
Est-ce qu'ils utilisent autre manieres pour le meme sentiment?

----------


## Knave

On dit: 
I have to go.
Je dois partir. 
On peut dire aussi...
Il faut que je parte.
It is necessary that I go. 
Mais quand on dit cette phrase au n

----------


## brett

Merci, Knave. Je trouve ton nom interessant. Il semble medieval. Qu'est-ce que ton langue maternel? Tu semble a moi etre parfait en francais. Mais, je ne suis pas bon assez savoir si que c'est la cas. 
Un autre inquietude (query), qu'est-ce que sont des manieres a dire "I care about you". J'assume que "J'ai soin de toi" est vrai. En films, ils utilisent 'foutre'. Mais, il est vulgare, j'ai pense. Est-ce qu'il y'a des autres manieres pour. Et, est-que je suis correcte en pensant que 'sentir' est la verbe reference pour emotions, comme le bonheur et la tristesse.

----------


## Knave

Le fran

----------

